# Blast from the Past: Deepwater Black



## The Master™ (Jun 28, 2005)

In the future, a deadly and unstoppable virus has wiped out virtually all of mankind. In a last-ditch effort to save humanity, the ship Deepwater is launched, stocked with clones in cryogenic freeze who do not carry the virus. Its mission: stay in space until the virus has run its course, then return to Earth so the people on board can repopulate it. 

However, the plan is thrown off course when the ship's crew is awakened to deal with an unexpected danger. The six youngsters avert disaster, but then are forced to deal with the implications of who and what they are, and how they're going to complete their mission of bringing the Deepwater safely back to Earth and saving humanity from extinction.

Deepwater Black, also called Mission Genesis, was The Sci Fi Channel's first original series.

Cast:
Gordon Michael Woolvett 
Role: Reb 
Nicole de Boer 
Role: Yuna
Craig Kirkwood 
Role: Zak
Julie Khaner 
Role: Gen 
Jason Cadieux 
Role: Bren
Sara Sahr 
Role: Lise 
Kelli Taylor 
Role: Gret


----------



## Skiersaur (Jul 6, 2007)

*Deepwater Black/ Mission Genesis*

This has been bugging me for awhile that I can't remember the name of this show.  It was one of those shows with a small crew lost in space, and I think they had escaped a plague on Earth by being in stasis.  What really stood out to me were the weapons because they looked like power drills or something, having a smooth round barrel on top and another projection underneath...kinda like the plasma weapons from Halo.  Sorry that isn't much to go on, but if anyone could help I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Interference (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: Deepwater Black/ Mission Genesis*

American, UK, Canadian or Australian?

So far it sounds like a bit from Blake's 7, a bit from Land of The Giants, a bit from Planet of the Apes and a bit from Red Dwarf.


----------



## tobl (Aug 13, 2007)

*re: Deepwater Black/ Mission Genesis*

In the future, a deadly and unstoppable virus has wiped out virtually all of mankind. In a last-ditch effort to save humanity, the ship Deepwater is launched, stocked with clones in cryogenic freeze who do not carry the virus. Its mission: stay in space until the virus has run its course, then return to Earth so the people on board can repopulate it. 



However, the plan is thrown off course when the ship's crew is awakened to deal with an unexpected danger. The six youngsters avert disaster, but then are forced to deal with the implications of who and what they are, and how they're going to complete their mission of bringing the Deepwater safely back to Earth and saving humanity from extinction.



Deepwater Black, also called Mission Genesis, was The Sci Fi Channel's first original series. Although it lasted only one season, it paved the way for other Sci Fi originals such as First Wave, Lexx, Invisible Man, Farscape, The Chronicle and more.
        function fullTextDisplay(node, button, openText, closeText, openHTML, closeHTML) {            button = $(button);            node = $(node);                        if (button.innerHTML == openText) {                node.innerHTML = openHTML;                button.innerHTML = closeText;            }            else if (button.innerHTML == closeText) {                node.innerHTML = closeHTML;                button.innerHTML = openText;            }            else {                alert('An error occurred.  Please refresh the page to fix the problem.');            }        }


----------

